
Show HN: Specs – A Better Dashboard for ECS - calvinfo
https://segment.com/blog/releasing-specs/
======
moondev
This looks nice but i'm sad that there is a need for it. AWS gets most things
right, but they really failed with the ECS design in my opinion. The fact that
the paradigms and interface are so clunky out of the box is really
disappointing. The sloppy way that you have to launch instances into the
fleet.. The whole "task" and "service" concept...

It's a crowded space but my bet is with k8s. Not to mention no lock-in.

